# La dittatura dei desideri



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

*Tendenze Una società in cui è necessario consumare sempre di più*

*Cibo, eros e violenza 
La dittatura dei desideri*

*Senza limiti: così gli eccessi sono diventati di massa*

Sul muro esterno del tempio di Apollo a Delfi, accanto al più famoso motto «Conosci te stesso», campeggiava la scritta «Niente di troppo». In essa si condensa il nucleo della religione, della morale e perfino dell'estetica classica, tutte basate sulla misura e sulla conseguente condanna della violazione dei limiti (ybris, tracotanza o sregolatezza). L'etica aristotelica è l'espressione più elaborata di questo criterio, il ponte principale attraverso cui il modello antico è giunto nell'Occidente medioevale e rinascimentale, plasmando la nostra mentalità e i nostri costumi. Che la virtù stia nel mezzo, che coincida con morigeratezza, non significa tuttavia che gli estremi, per difetto o per eccesso, si elidano reciprocamente: la liberalità non costituisce la media aritmetica tra l'avarizia e la prodigalità, ma la vetta che le squalifica entrambe. 
*Il prevalere dell'etica della misura non ha,* nel passato, ovviamente impedito ai comportamenti effettivi di allontanarsi dagli ideali o agli eccessi di ogni genere di prosperare. Questi erano consentiti non solo ai potenti, ma, come valvola di sfogo, anche ai ceti popolari durante particolari festività, ad esempio nei riti bacchici o nei Saturnali. Noi oggi non abbiamo il monopolio degli eccessi: essi sono, semmai, diventati di massa e praticati in tutti i giorni dell'anno. È come se la diga che aveva trattenuto e bloccato l'impeto dei desideri si fosse gradualmente incrinata e poi rotta. Tramonta così la morigeratezza che aveva insegnato ad abbassare la soglia delle pretese degli individui piuttosto che ad alzare quella delle loro attese. Le società tradizionali possedevano, infatti, strumenti abbastanza efficaci sia per compensare gli uomini degli svantaggi della loro condizione, sia per giustificare le gerarchie sociali. L'accettazione dei limiti e delle privazioni della vita trovava di norma il proprio risarcimento nella prospettiva religiosa di una ricompensa in cielo. 
*L'impetuoso sviluppo economico in molte parti del mondo, *dovuto all'introduzione delle macchine, la spinta ai consumi per far funzionare il sistema produttivo e la nascita delle società democratico-egualitarie moderne hanno invece aperto una falla in questo dispositivo di inibizione delle aspettative, collaudato da millenni. La condotta di miliardi di uomini ne è stata profondamente modificata. Con la fine virtuale, per molti, della scarsità di alcune risorse fondamentali e con l'aspirazione degli esclusi a conseguire vantaggi simili, i desideri prima compressi, sublimati o denigrati si sono in parte liberati dalle precedenti catene e sono scattati, come una molla compressa, verso la loro «smisurata» soddisfazione. Il consumo esteso di beni visibili e invisibili — da sempre appannaggio di élite ristrette — e la loro relativa abbondanza a costi generalmente affrontabili, hanno modificato la composizione e l'orientamento dei desideri e ampliato, anche sul piano dell'immaginario, il ventaglio dei possibili. Nella ricerca di una «vita esagerata» da consumare, non si punta alla semplice soddisfazione dei desideri, ma alla loro moltiplicazione, a renderli più intensi e, se possibile, più vari. Nelle nostre culture tale tendenza si mostra in maniera evidente nel campo del cibo e del sesso. Sintomatica, nel primo caso, è la petizione al Papa, nel 2003, dei cuochi francesi affinché facesse togliere la gola dall'elenco dei peccati capitali. 
*L'attuale ipersoddisfazione dei bisogni alimentari *ha fatto dei piaceri della tavola, oltre che un elemento di cultura, un fattore di compensazione per lo stress quotidiano e uno dei più favoriti argomenti di conversazione. Non sempre cibo e bevande rappresentano occasioni di gioia. L'eccesso, in un senso o nell'altro, provoca obesità, anoressia, bulimia, danni all'organismo e confusione tra qualità e quantità, che induce a fare il pieno per sentirsi appagati o storditi. Nella sfera sessuale l'uso dei contraccettivi, separando il piacere dalla riproduzione e riducendo al minimo la paura di gravidanze indesiderate, rende donne e uomini più propensi alle avventure, alle trasgressioni e all'eros fine a se stesso, in comportamenti fortemente biasimati dalla morale ereditata e dalle chiese non solo cristiane. Del resto, nella nostra immaginazione i desideri sono inestinguibili e appaiono sempre eccessivi rispetto all'oggetto destinato a soddisfarli. I filosofi che hanno riflettuto a lungo su questo fenomeno lo hanno legato, come Agostino, alla «paura di perdere», all'incessante bisogno di desiderare per non essere delusi da soddisfazioni inferiori alle attese o, come Hobbes, alla intrinseca insaziabilità degli appetiti dell'uomo, animale «famelico anche della fame futura». 

*Pare, inoltre, che Kant abbia rivolto queste parole allo storico russo Karamzin:* «Date a un uomo tutto quello che desidera e nonostante ciò, proprio in questo istante, egli sentirà che tutto non è tutto». Anche Freud, nel saggio Coloro che soccombono al successo, si era posto un problema analogo in relazione a quanti — dopo aver raggiunto la meta cui aspiravano con tutta l'anima, pur non credendo di poterla mai conseguire — provano soltanto scontentezza. È come se, avendo ottenuto lo scopo, si chiedessero sconsolatamente: «È tutto qui?». Adam Phillips, uno psicoanalista specializzato nel trattamento dei bambini, ha studiato, in altra prospettiva, la dinamica degli eccessi, legandola sostanzialmente alla paura e alla mancata capacità di governare le frustrazioni. In un libro recente, scritto in collaborazione con la storica Barbara Taylor (On Kindness, Penguin 2009) ha anche mostrato come la gentilezza sia anch'essa una forma di misura, temperata da un ingrediente di virtuoso eccesso, di benevolenza verso gli altri come quella del Buon Samaritano. Paradossalmente, chi vince alla lotteria è talvolta infelice, perché il desiderare è più importante dell'ottenere, in quanto non è la realtà a deluderci, bensì le nostre eccessive fantasie, che una maggiore attenzione agli altri potrebbe moderare e, almeno in parte, appagare. Ma chi è capace di convincere di questo quanti inseguono il miraggio di una strepitosa vincita alla lotteria, di una ricchezza infinita in grado di soddisfare i propri, personali desideri infiniti?
Remo Bodei
riproduzione riservata 
*11 agosto 2009*

http://www.corriere.it/cultura/09_a...ei_8a913112-863f-11de-a11a-00144f02aabc.shtml


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Tendenze Una società in cui è necessario consumare sempre di più*
> 
> *Cibo, eros e violenza *
> *La dittatura dei desideri*
> ...


 La morale di tutto ciò quale sarebbe... per vivere felice, non desiderare... o non appagare mai i tuoi desideri? O cosa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La morale di tutto ciò quale sarebbe... per vivere felice, non desiderare... o non appagare mai i tuoi desideri? O cosa?


 Saper desiderare?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non mi sembra un messaggio, ma solo una riflessione.


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Saper desiderare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Potrebbe essere... saper desiderare. E qual'è un desiderio degno? E quale non lo è? Non se ne esce... perchè manca sempre la Verità. Ce ne sono troppe...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere... saper desiderare. E qual'è un desiderio degno? E quale non lo è? Non se ne esce... perchè manca sempre la Verità. Ce ne sono troppe...


 Quello che può essere soddisfatto senza lasciare delusi né totalmente appagati?


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quello che può essere soddisfatto senza lasciare delusi né totalmente appagati?


 Non esiste un tale desiderio fuori da te... lo puoi rendere così solo tu, ma allora varrebbe per tutti i tuoi desideri. Potresti desiderare ed avere qualunque cosa e non appagartene mai fino in fondo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non esiste un tale desiderio fuori da te... lo puoi rendere così solo tu, ma allora varrebbe per tutti i tuoi desideri. Potresti desiderare ed avere qualunque cosa e non appagartene mai fino in fondo.


 Certo che il desiderio è in noi.
Io e te non desideriamo le stesse cose ...spero...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...a parte vincere al superenalotto che credo che mi appagherebbe abbastanza ...ma non certo totalmente.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

Abbastanza in tema con quello che hai postato ho appena finito di leggere "contro la felicità" Eric G.Wilson (Guanda ed)

_a chi non è capitato di sentirsi fuori luogo in mezzo a tanti sorrisi? Oggi tutti si dichiarano felici, o aspirano ad esserlo.In una cultura per cui la soddisfazione è un valore e la tristezza un disvalore, da cancellare o negare, rischiamo di apparire "drogati" di felicità. Preoccupato che il diktat della felicità a tutti i costi condanni a una visione piatta e inerte della vita, il professor Eric G.Wilson si lancia a spada tratta, come un antico cavaliere, in difesa della melanconia, quella disposizione d'animo così controcorrente, eppure così feconda di visioni innovative......._


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Abbastanza in tema con quello che hai postato ho appena finito di leggere "contro la felicità" Eric G.Wilson (Guanda ed)
> 
> _a chi non è capitato di sentirsi fuori luogo in mezzo a tanti sorrisi? Oggi tutti si dichiarano felici, o aspirano ad esserlo.In una cultura per cui la soddisfazione è un valore e la tristezza un disvalore, da cancellare o negare, rischiamo di apparire "drogati" di felicità. Preoccupato che il diktat della felicità a tutti i costi condanni a una visione piatta e inerte della vita, il professor Eric G.Wilson si lancia a spada tratta, come un antico cavaliere, in difesa della melanconia, quella disposizione d'animo così controcorrente, eppure così feconda di visioni innovative......._








  interessante.


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo che il desiderio è in noi.
> Io e te non desideriamo le stesse cose ...spero...
> 
> 
> ...


 Intendevo un'altra cosa, ma comunque si... il desiderio è in noi.


----------



## Bruja (11 Agosto 2009)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Intendevo un'altra cosa, ma comunque si... il desiderio è in noi.


Non é quel "desiderare di desiderare" di cui si era già parlato tempo fa?
Praticamente desiderare il desiderio...
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non é quel "desiderare di desiderare" di cui si era già parlato tempo fa?
> Praticamente desiderare il desiderio...
> Bruja


 Si Bruja, anche questo è vero...


----------



## Old PriMa (18 Agosto 2009)

il discorso sul desiderio è base fondamentale ad esempio del pensiero buddista. il pensiero è il seguente: esiste il dolore, il dolore deriva dal desiderio, il desiderio deriva dal "mio"(l'istanza di appropriazione), il "mio " dall' "io". di conseguenza, a cascata, eliminando l'io si elimina il dolore. 
se ci fate caso, i metodi di cui si parla nell'articolo per incanalare il desiderio sono metodi in cui l'individuo si "perde" nella società, in cui il desiderio del singolo viene frammentato nella necessità sociale. ora che esiste una società che spinge sempre di più il singolo ad essere individuo, a considerare la società come somma di individui e non come relazione, il desiderio del singolo diviene l'unico metro su cui foggiare l'esistenza. ma si può ben dire che il delirio di onnipotenza del singolo non può trovare mai una soddisfazione finale


----------



## Bruja (18 Agosto 2009)

PriMa ha detto:


> il discorso sul desiderio è base fondamentale ad esempio del pensiero buddista. il pensiero è il seguente: esiste il dolore, il dolore deriva dal desiderio, il desiderio deriva dal "mio"(l'istanza di appropriazione), il "mio " dall' "io". di conseguenza, a cascata, eliminando l'io si elimina il dolore.
> se ci fate caso, i metodi di cui si parla nell'articolo per incanalare il desiderio sono metodi in cui l'individuo si "perde" nella società, in cui il desiderio del singolo viene frammentato nella necessità sociale. ora che esiste una società che spinge sempre di più il singolo ad essere individuo, a considerare la società come somma di individui e non come relazione, il desiderio del singolo diviene l'unico metro su cui foggiare l'esistenza. ma si può ben dire che il delirio di onnipotenza del singolo non può trovare mai una soddisfazione finale


Quella riflessione vale decine di post e spiega il disagio di innumerevoli forme relazionali... dal momento che l'esistenza la si deve "concordare" con la società e le sue valenze rapportuali.
Bruja
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quella riflessione vale decine di post e spiega il disagio di innumerevoli forme relazionali... *dal momento che l'esistenza la si deve "concordare" con la società e le sue valenze **rapportuali.*
> Bruja
> Bruja


Sei gia' troppo avanti!

Non si riescono manco a concordare i desideri con le proprie scelte, figuriamoci con la societa' e le sue valenze!

Signora proceda per gradi o le chiamo un'ambulanza!


----------



## Old PriMa (18 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sei gia' troppo avanti!
> 
> Non si riescono manco a concordare i desideri con le proprie scelte, figuriamoci con la societa' e le sue valenze!
> 
> Signora proceda per gradi o le chiamo un'ambulanza!


 è esattamente questo il punto. in realtà l'io è finzione, nel senso che ogni minuto noi ci sforziamo di rendere coerente e univoca la nostra natura. ognuno di noi è nel profondo un insieme di istinti, desideri, paure che sono in totale contraddizione l'uno con l'altro. e ogni giorno tentiamo di riunire il tutto in un unico accettabile, l'io appunto. ma per quanto ci sforziamo restano parti che ad un certo punto sfuggono al nostro controllo. per questo una scelta non può soddisfare il desiderio. il desiderio ha bisogno di incertezza, di poter continuare a desiderare, mentre una scelta, per quanto giusta, per il semplice fatto di essere stata fatta, limita l'orizzonte delle possibilità, limitanto il pricipio di piacere. quando parlo di desiderio non mi riferisco tanto al "desidero quella cosa". mi riferiscosco soprattutto a quella che oggi viene chiamata "compulsione", un desiderio sotterraneo e medioconscio che d'improvviso prende il sopravvento sull'io. gli antichi appunto canalizzavano queste pulsioni in forme sociali, in modo che la collettività potesse funzionare dove il singolo falliva. ora che la società lascia al singolo l'intera gestione della propria vita, queste compulsioni divengono sempre più frequenti e a volte sfociano in comportamenti maniaci, come l'anoressia che viene citata nell'articolo


----------



## Old lordpinceton (18 Agosto 2009)

Per me bisogna desiderare 1000 per ottenere 100. 

Ciò...ma che brutto...quando no si è...un oggetto di desiderio...per il femminil genere...brutto...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2009)

PriMa ha detto:


> è esattamente questo il punto. in realtà l'io è finzione, nel senso che ogni minuto noi ci sforziamo di rendere coerente e univoca la nostra natura. ognuno di noi è nel profondo un insieme di istinti, desideri, paure che sono in totale contraddizione l'uno con l'altro. e ogni giorno tentiamo di riunire il tutto in un unico accettabile, l'io appunto. ma per quanto ci sforziamo restano parti che ad un certo punto sfuggono al nostro controllo. per questo una scelta non può soddisfare il desiderio. il desiderio ha bisogno di incertezza, di poter continuare a desiderare, mentre una scelta, per quanto giusta, per il semplice fatto di essere stata fatta, limita l'orizzonte delle possibilità, limitanto il pricipio di piacere. quando parlo di desiderio non mi riferisco tanto al "desidero quella cosa". mi riferiscosco soprattutto a quella che oggi viene chiamata "compulsione", un desiderio sotterraneo e medioconscio che d'improvviso prende il sopravvento sull'io. gli antichi appunto canalizzavano queste pulsioni in forme sociali, in modo che la collettività potesse funzionare dove il singolo falliva. ora che la società lascia al singolo l'intera gestione della propria vita, queste compulsioni divengono sempre più frequenti e a volte sfociano in comportamenti maniaci, come l'anoressia che viene citata nell'articolo


Il fatto e'che siamo bravissimi a creare motivazioni che giustifichino le nostre pulsioni... in parole poverissime ci raccontiamo un sacco di cazzate!
Non voglio entrare nel merito delle compulsioni vere e proprie per non confondere desiderio con ossessione, capita che si sfori nell'ossessione ma queste son disturbi che vanno curati... magari ci avviamo tutti buoni, buoni verso l'ossessivita', ma non ci siamo ancora tutti quindi e'meglio che qualcuno ne riparli fra cent'anni o quanti ne serviranno per raggiungere la _101esima scimmia_






Le nostre scelte ci limitano, ma i limiti creano desideri... e 'veramente un cane che si morde la coda, non se esce... L'io come figura astratta non e'finzione... l'io che pensiamo di conoscere e'un polpettone tra cio'arbitrariamente pensiamo di noi, cio' che gli altri pensano di noi, cio' che vorremmo essere e cio'che vorremmo che gli altri pensassero di noi e diosolosa quanti altre non verita'creano l'io che crediamo di conoscere.

Se abbiamo affinato un tale meccanismo di "conservazione" psicologica c'e'un bel perche', evidentemente e'piu'utile la nostra balla che la verita'(sempre che ce ne sia una). Non si possono combattere i mulini a vento, possiamo agire contro le nostre pulsioni quando queste sono nocive per noi stessi (chi non lo fa e'proprio perche' cerca di distruggersi) per il resto bisogna arrendersi, per me.


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il fatto e'che siamo bravissimi a creare motivazioni che giustifichino le nostre pulsioni... in parole poverissime ci raccontiamo un sacco di cazzate!
> Non voglio entrare nel merito delle compulsioni vere e proprie per non confondere desiderio con ossessione, capita che si sfori nell'ossessione ma queste son disturbi che vanno curati... magari ci avviamo tutti buoni, buoni verso l'ossessivita', ma non ci siamo ancora tutti quindi e'meglio che qualcuno ne riparli fra cent'anni o quanti ne serviranno per raggiungere la _101esima scimmia_
> 
> 
> ...


Il vero problema nasce quando sei consapevole delle balle che ti racconti... finchè non ne sei cosciente e credi che siano una verità, tutto sommato vivi senza grandi problemi.
Credere alle balle sapendole appunto nient'altro che balle... e cioè smettere di distinguere tra vero e falso, sostituendoci utile e dannoso... ecco il vero passo da compiere. Ma è così complicato...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il vero problema nasce quando sei consapevole delle balle che ti racconti... finchè non ne sei cosciente e credi che siano una verità, tutto sommato vivi senza grandi problemi.
> Credere alle balle sapendole appunto nient'altro che balle... e cioè smettere di distinguere tra vero e falso, sostituendoci utile e dannoso... ecco il vero passo da compiere. Ma è così complicato...


A parte le piccole puttanatine, credo ci siano poche persone capaci realmente di individuare le balle. Tu sai fino a quale livello ti racconti cazzate? Io no ma cred sia parecchio profondo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sull'utile e il dannoso concordo, credo di averlo anche scritto in relazione alle pulsioni ma vale per tutto, cambia se e'nocivo fottitene se non lo e'.

credere alle balle sapendole balle si chiama fede


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A parte le piccole puttanatine, credo ci siano poche persone capaci realmente di individuare le balle. Tu sai fino a quale livello ti racconti cazzate? Io no ma cred sia parecchio profondo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 eh no, dai... qualunque fede crede alle balle perchè le immagina assolutamente vere.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Di molte cazzate che mi racconto sono abbastanza consapevole... certo non di tutte... ed è molto meglio così, altrimenti perderei anche quel briciolo di sanità mentale che mi resta


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *eh no, dai... qualunque fede crede alle balle perchè le immagina assolutamente vere*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei un uomo ottimista e in buonafede


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sei un uomo ottimista e in buonafede


 Aspetta, parlo del popolo bue, non dei caporioni... i vari Ayatollah o Cardinali son tutti atei...


----------

